# Young Money Motors shoot w/ model & Ferrari F430



## TheoGraphics (Feb 20, 2015)

Went to New Orleans recently for a shoot with Young Money Motors and their custom velvet-wrapped "Furrari" built for Marcell Dareus of the Buffalo Bills. Interesting car to say the least! 

Here are a few from the set. You can see more on *my blog* if you'd like!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





And the poster designed for Marcell

8


----------



## gsgary (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't think her clothing goes with the Ferrari image


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 20, 2015)

The velvet wrap seems to be largely invisible here, except that it kills 100% of the reflections. Not sure if it's possible to photograph it to look "rich and velvety", though. These just look like a matte finish. Her skin's a little overprocessed for my taste.

She's very Young Money, not very Ferrari, which is pretty much the point, I'd guess.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 23, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> The velvet wrap seems to be largely invisible here, except that it kills 100% of the reflections. Not sure if it's possible to photograph it to look "rich and velvety", though. These just look like a matte finish. Her skin's a little overprocessed for my taste.
> 
> She's very Young Money, not very Ferrari, which is pretty much the point, I'd guess.



Yes, the wrap hid all the natural curves of the Ferrari, making it all appear to be one solid shade of red...difficult to shoot for sure! Thanks for your CC on the skin processing. I actually didn't do much retouching other than under her eyes and on her forehead. The rest was makeup and the beauty dish. 

This set is less about the "Ferrari image" and more of the "Young Money" image, if that makes sense. 

Thanks!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

TheoGraphics said:


> This set is less about the "Ferrari image" and more of the "Young Money" image, if that makes sense.



what's that even supposed to mean-- a lack of class and taste?


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey, who are we to tell them what to do with their car and their money, right?


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 23, 2015)

I seem to recall the same non-discussion about a Rolls a while back.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2015)

TheoGraphics said:


> Hey, who are we to tell them what to do with their car and their money, right?


There's a limit... doing that to an automobile like that ought to be a hanging offense!!!!  Especially those rims.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 23, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> I seem to recall the same non-discussion about a Rolls a while back.



Heh, you're right! That turned out to be a fun one. 



tirediron said:


> TheoGraphics said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, who are we to tell them what to do with their car and their money, right?
> ...


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

We all have our own tastes, good, bad and that thing...

What kills me is that car is a driver's dream and by adding lower springs and big heavy rims you ruin the handling.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> I seem to recall the same non-discussion about a Rolls a while back.



#7 is the strongest.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 4, 2015)

I like 5 the best.

I really like the composition and the models position in 1 but her expression is just meh. 3 needs to be cropped as it is lacking that sun flare that 2 has which makes the far right of 3 very uninteresting.


----------

